# Best practice for reheating brisket?



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

I smoked a brisket yesterday and only ate a couple of slices, so I have quite a bit of it left in the fridge.

I'm wondering what would be the best method for reheating slices without drying them out.  Any ideas?  I have a conventional oven, a microwave, a convection toaster oven, and a crock pot at my disposal.

Thanks.


----------



## ronp (Jun 23, 2010)

Try dipping in hot aujus, not boiling.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

ronp said:


> Try dipping in hot aujus, not boiling.


Well, I didn't make any Au Jus, but I'll keep that in mind for next time.  Thank you, as usual, Ron!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2010)

I stumbled on it a couple of monthes ago when we were making BBQ spagetti and wanted to add some pulled pork. I use a pasta pot to me is still the best way to re-heat smoked meats. You can also use a metal stainer and a big pot of water. Just boil the water and let the meat stay in the stainer about 4-5 minutes and tha meat will be steamy hot and it will keep the meat very moist and to me it brings out alot of the smokey flavor too. It works "Trust Me"


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, Mark!  I don't have a steamer, though.  Is there some way that I can use another method to steam the slices with the equipment that I have?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the crock pot, or sealed tightly in foil in a low oven approach.  With either one, I add some thinned out bbq sauce to provide a little liquid and just let them slowly come up to temp.  Also, i find that if you keep your left over brisket in a chunk instead of slicing it, it doesn't dry out so bad. 

I wish I had some of that brisky.  I'm in the middle of a house remodel and my smoker has benn cool and dark for about a month now.


----------



## roltyde (Jun 23, 2010)

If you're looking for quick and easy, put your slices in a one gallon zip loc(s), pour a little beef broth in the bag (doesn't take much), shake it up, and microwave it on a low setting.  I use defrost for a couple of minutes.  Be sure and leave a slight opening in the bag for the steam, and place it up so it doesn't leak out in your microwave.  Don't want your wife upset with us both.  It'll be nice and warm and juicy!


----------

